

DigitalOcean and Cloud9 - A Match made in (dev) heaven - ksafranski
http://www.fluidbyte.net/post/70512388281/digitalocean-cloud9ide-a-match-made-in-dev

======
taproot
I wont be able to test it out for a few hours, how is the latency from
australia if anyone knows? is it still usable, by usable i mean -never- have
to wait for the net to unlag. Id love to use something like cloud 9 but the
lag issue is pretty huge.

